# Yorkshire Air Museum 2014



## rochie (Mar 15, 2014)

ok as you know Terry and I met up at the Yorkshire Air Museum at Elvington near york the other day, also there were Max and Barbara who are members of the forum and sadly we did not get a group picture .
i did not take a lot of pictures as i have been to the museum lots of times but the weather was very nice this visit, very different to our last trip !

so here goes.

the might Buccaneer


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Good stuff Karl..!


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2014)

cheers mate.

the even more impressive Victor in its air refueling tanker form.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2014)

Great pics Karl. Hope to see more here.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

Good stuff mate !
Like Karl, I didn't take many 'pretty' pictures, and totally forgot to get a 'group photo', concentrating more on detail shots, and some 'airfield scenic' scenes to use as photo-backdrops for model photography, but I did get a few where aircraft were in better display positions this time around. I'll post some later, once I've sorted out the 340 images - peanuts compared to the average 'outing'.
A couple of people asked for specific photos of the 'Messerschmitt' (which is a replica), the Javelin, and some engine cooling systems. I'm sorry to say that the last two were not really possible, the Javelin being up against a fence awaiting further restoration work, and not much on show in the way of engine cooling.
I did, however, get some interesting shots of the Dakota's engines (and interior) and some more of the Mosquito's Merlins, plus a couple of the Me109G replica, although this was a bit difficult to get clear shots of, and again, I'll post these later today and tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you chaps.
One highlight for both Terry and I was the Dakota being open to the public.
I got a funny look from one couple as I walked down the cabin to the rear door as if hooked on to the static line !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

And I don't think we were supposed to actually go_ in_ to the cockpit! But that little transparent door was hard to see - especially when open!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

OK, here's the start of a few from me, with the highlight for me (and Karl), the Dakota. This is a former RAF aircraft, which was last in use by Air Atlantique (commonly know as Air _Antique)_ until a few years ago.
During our visit on Thursday, the engine cowlings were off, presumably for prep work ready for live engine runs and taxiing, I think either this weekend or early next month, as the museum have regular 'Anti Det' days (anti deterioration), when 'live' aircraft are run up and/or taxied, to prevent the engines and systems from decaying (one Buccaneer, the Nimrod and Victor were also being prepared). 
Apologies for the colour cast and 'grain' in some of the shots, a result of available light and fluorescent tubes.
Interior shots show the main cabin, equipped for paratrooping and partly showing 'casevac' set-up, the navigators station on the port side, radio operators position, and seat, on the starboard side, and a general cockpit shot.


----------



## rochie (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice ones Dogsbody


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

I echo the post above.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2014)

I love the way the Victor looks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent, both you Guys!


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2014)

ok here's the Nimrod






the Harrier GR3






and the Hunter next to two Tornado's


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Good stuff Karl. I noticed the light was a bit odd for some photos, as both my cameras were enhancing the highlight reflections.
Anyway, here's some of mine showing the Mosquito and the Messerschmitt Me109G, the latter being a static replica, and quite well done overall, apart from, perhaps, the execution of the camouflage scheme.
First view of the Mosquito was taken from the cockpit of the Dakota, and the aircraft had its cowlings off, preparing the engines and props for some forthcoming engine runs.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 16, 2014)

great pics...when I was there they were running the nimrods engines up....what a row they made


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree with you on the 109 Terry. As a replica, it is very well done but the mottling is questionable.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, the Nimrod, Victor and one Buccaneer were being prepared for engine runs and taxiing, I think either this weekend, or next week.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Hugh, and thanks Andy - looks like we were posting at the same time.
Some more of the three Buccaneers at the museum, with XV168 being a relatively recent arrival, and a couple showing the Javelin, Britain's first 'all weather' fighter, and the Lightning, Britain's first (and only) 'home grown' supersonic interceptor, this being the last of the Marque, a F.6.
The last shot shows one of the two Tornados awaiting further re-paint.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry, agree on the 109 camo plenty of stuff on Hermann Graf's G-6 so could have at least got a better and more accurate outcome...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2014)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 17, 2014)

Good pictures Terry; as always, very interesting. Those Tornadoes, are they pre-production examples, considering their old style green/grey camouflage and absense of unit markings? They look pretty weather worn, which suggests they haven't been used in a very long time.

Nice also to see the repro of George Cayley's glider hanging above the Bucc indoors; one of the great Yorkshiremen, who contributed much to the greater understanding of flight.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks chaps.
Grant, I'd have to check the details, but one of the Tornados (the nearest I think), was the first delivered to the RAF, a GR1, in standard camouflage from the period, and very faded, whilst the other, hidden behind the first, is either a GR3 or GR4, in the camouflage immediately before the overall grey, darker than that worn by the now retired F3 variant, introduced just a few years ago and now the current colour on in-service GR4s.
I might have that the wrong way around without digging out the details, but the info is probably on the YAM web-site.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2014)

They should get some cover for the planes outside they look sad and neglected ...Yorkshire weather doesnt do much for those ladies complexions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

A few more from me, with some general shots in the hangar, showing the DH Devon (military version of the Dove), the Gannet and Hunter T7 with canopy and seats removed for servicing, and the Halifax, taken from the cockpit of the 'Dak', and a mix of old and not quite as old, Jet Provost T3 in foreground. 
Moving on, with a slight diversion from aircraft, and the final shots of this batch show the pub where we stayed in Elvington village, the village green in early evening light, and the pub down the road, where we had dinner - a great place to stay, and to eat, for anyone planning an overnight stay.
On the approach to the village there is an attractive memorial to the 'Lourdes Group', the Free French squadrons who flew Halifaxes from Elvington during WW2 - but I forgot to get a photo!

More aircraft and general shots soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice photos, Terry. Crikey, that hangar's filled up a bit!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes, there's a lot in the hangar, quite a few of which were outside for a while. 
Those outside are actually covered in winter, or at least cockpits and other 'delicate' areas, but, as the museum is open all year round, apart from Christmas day and Boxing day, covering them totally would defeat the whole purpose of the museum.
I certainly wouldn't like to travel the distance from where I live, pay to get in, and then find a load of canvas 'humps' on the tarmac, instead of visible aircraft.
As with most such museums, privately funded, and started by enthusiasts, preservation work is carried out on the aircraft, vehicles, and indeed the buildings, as and when possible, and when funds permit, by a volunteer group, and preventative maintenance is on-going, even if a full (and very expensive) re-paint of aircraft is not immediately possible. (the 'Gulf War' Buccaneer had just been re-painted during our previous visit, for example.)
There are plans to erect another 'T2' hangar, with the area to the side and rear of the existing hangar earmarked, and, of course, the previously mentioned 'Andi det' days are held regularly throughout the year, preparation and servicing for which was being done during our visit.
It's very easy to visit such a museum, and not realise just how much preparation, re-claiming, re-building and preservation of the actual _site _has been done over the years. _*All*_ of the buildings on the site are original WW2 structures, fully restored and functional, with some, like the tower, for example, kitted out as they were during the war.
When the museum obtained the use of this part of the airfield site, all of these buildings were derelict - they were crumbling and peeling, overgrown with brambles, and with vegetation taking over _inside_ !
Karl and I posted a more in-depth thread on the YAM during our visits two years ago - in torrential rain, and then in blistering sun - which show some of the other museum attractions, but as a reminder, here's just one shot of part of the original, WW2 buildings on site.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow guys, you have really outdone yourselves this time, great reference material.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent stuff Terry!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 19, 2014)

Great pictures guys


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks chaps. I'll post some more later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

A few more in the hangar, with the Mirage III being rubbed-down ready for re-paint, the Auster, Argus, and the nose of the Halifax. Outside in the early spring sun, the Meteor NF14 was having some preparation work done, ready for further preservation and painting, and the RE8 replica, outside an original WW2 workshop.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2014)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2014)

Very very nice stuff fellas.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks very much, Hugh, Wayne and Jeff.
A few more, with the two Tornados, the former CAF CF-33, the mighty Nimrod, and the Gulf War Victor tanker, this being prepared for 'anti-det' engine and taxy runs.
I'll post a few of the preserved, WW2 airfield buildings tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice stuff here Terry. THX for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Good stuff Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2014)

Good ones Terry. We may need that T-33 back if we don't decide on a replacement for our F-18s soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks again chaps !
A slight deviation again, with some shots of the site itself. 
It's easy to forget that the buildings themselves are exhibits in their own right, being original WW2 structures, with the 'Maycrete' and 'Nissen' huts, the Tower and T2 hangar, all being reclaimed from nature's progress, and restored. Each building seen here is in use, either restored to represent its original function, like the Tower, French Officer's Mess, and Airmen's billet, or housing displays, the Museum shop and offices, and the restaurant, in the 'NAFFI' building, with a function room and original 'Astra' cinema attached, and the original type red telephone box.
Also shown here are a WW2 AEC 'Matador' fuel bowser, and a refuelling trailer, awaiting restoration.
The RAF Standard on the flag pole at the signals square, is raised and lowered as the museum opens, and closes, each day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome pics Terry!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2014)

Good shots Terry!


----------

